
The Penn Libraries Acquire Only Known Copy of Legendary Franklin Broadside - pepys
https://pennlibnews.wordpress.com/2017/01/16/the-penn-libraries-acquire-only-known-copy-of-legendary-franklin-broadside-the-elegy-on-the-death-of-aquila-rose/
======
sizzzzlerz
It goes to show that one should always check those 1820 scrapbooks to see what
might be hidden there. TFA only said it was found by a book dealer who
"offered" it to the library. Good on him. Something like this, as Indy once
said, belongs in a museum.

------
idiot900
This article, interesting though it may be, is from January 2017.

